
Show HN: We aim to improve healthcare outcomes for millions of consumers - Jamie_Frew
At Carepatron, we aim to improve healthcare outcomes and experiences for millions of consumers by developing the worlds best care communication and engagement platform. Our platform puts the care recipient and their family at the centre of the care journey, creating better visibility and ownership of their care and enabling care staff to showcase and coordinate the amazing work they do every day.<p>We are inviting beta users to use our platform and join our community with a free subscription. While we are in beta, we are working at full speed to release new features and improvements. Your feedback and requests during this time help to ensure we are building the best platform possible.<p>Take us for a spin and let us know if you hit any road bumps along the way. The fun is sometimes in the journey!<p>Ready to get started?<p>Care Provider &#x2F; Care Team
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.connect.carepatron.com&#x2F;signup?isBusiness=true<p>Care Recipient &amp; Family
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.connect.carepatron.com&#x2F;Signup<p>Click here for more information about Carepatron.<p>Please drop me an email if you have any questions or early feedback&#x2F;requests.<p>Much love!<p>Jamie Frew
CEO @ Carepatron
jamiefrew@carepatron.com
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;carepatron
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Carepatron1
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;linkedin.com&#x2F;company&#x2F;care-patron
======
CutieOG
A few initial thoughts/point: \- Great concept! \- I like the simple design
and flow \- I suspect you plan may be to expand this into a full platform? \-
Was abit hard to add staff / cleints/ family? Need to change the button/ drop
down \- Will consumers receive it for free? I think it hard to make a b2c
business model work in healthcare.

I will have a bit more of a play over the next few days and come back to you
with more detailed feedback

------
somidscr21
I think some sort of demo or something would be really useful. I do not want
to sign up for something I can't see first.

------
drmada
Sounds interesting, I will check it out. How do you want to receive feedback?

------
Jamie_Frew
Huge opportunity to rebuild our health system around the consumer!

